# Fusion Bomb Blast



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I knew he was lethal, but nuclear capable too? Who knew we had an atomic scientist within our humble ranks...not I! Heed my warning gents! When @Fusion says he'll send you something he will do his best to construct a fleet of mini-bombs powerful enough to level an entire neighborhood. I spent the better part of my day apologizing to my neighbors and helping with the cleanup. Colin, you are dynamic my friend! Thank you very much for your generosity. I am looking forward to smoking these babies.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> I knew he was lethal, but nuclear capable too? Who knew we had an atomic scientist within our humble ranks...not I! Heed my warning gents! When @*Fusion* says he'll send you something he will do his best to construct a fleet of mini-bombs powerful enough to level an entire neighborhood. I spent the better part of my day apologizing to my neighbors and helping with the cleanup. Colin, you are dynamic my friend! Thank you very much for your generosity. I am looking forward to smoking these babies.


Happy they arrived safe, just hope you enjoy 1 or 2 of them


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Very cool, Colin. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Awesome

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

BOOM 


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Artistic delicately hand rolled bomb! Nice, good job @Fusion


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Happy they arrived safe, just hope you enjoy 1 or 2 of them


Oh, I'm sure I'll enjoy them all!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

You're in for a treat. From experience, I can tell you @Fusion does some fine work.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

hubba-hubba....👀👀
I have a red dot...we should plan an eherf!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Home made hit!! Very nice! 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Boom!

Is it me or are those new colors? ?


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

BigPuffer said:


> Boom!
> 
> Is it me or are those new colors? ?


yep, 2 new blends, green and blue, old ones are difficult now, hard to find same leaf


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

I've only had one of my 3 precious @Fusion home rolls but I can say you're going to like those


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice hit fusion, the bands are really neat sir..


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

look great
nice hit


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Nice hit! Those are some good looking sticks!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Very nice indeed. I think you'll like a few of those, some I haven't tried yet.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------

